# free Skins compression tops



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Dec 2013)

I have a number of Skins AS400 compression tops which no longer fit me, 
I have a mixed selection with a number of long and short tops

Amazon retail these at £40 each
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skins-A400-Short-Sleeve-Compression/dp/B003Y5JIN8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1388320571&sr=8-8&keywords=skins as400

You can have the lot for *nothing* although sharing kindness and giving a little donation to charity always makes me smile.

They are *SMALL* in size, so suitable for teenagers, ladies with a slight build, and guys less beefy than me (I'm now a medium)


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2013)

Dibs if no-one else wants them. Small ones fit me 

Happy to make a charitable donation.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2013)

if i cut the sleeves off i could use them as arm warmers  Cant believe your a medium are you sure swmbo hasn't shrunk them as a protest to "shedgate".


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Dec 2013)

DCLane said:


> Dibs if no-one else wants them. Small ones fit me
> 
> Happy to make a charitable donation.



PM me your address @DCLane and I will send them, or I can give them to you when your down this way in January if that is easier?


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2013)

Happy to collect when I'm down on the 20th of Jan, I've also sent a PM with my address..

Thanks.


----------



## shaun o'shea (29 Dec 2013)

I miss out again :{


----------



## Mr Bunbury (14 Jan 2014)

Could I have one of them please?


----------

